# SR20DET VS SR20DE O2 Sensor



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

I have a SR20DET BB with a GTIR T28 and manifold. Am missing my O2 sensor can i use one from a SR20DE or i need the one from the DET ??? 

Thanks


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

If your using the bb ECU you'll need one from a bb. If your using the de ECU use the usdm one.


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

se-r-57 said:


> *If your using the bb ECU you'll need one from a bb. If your using the de ECU use the usdm one. *


Only if your using a U12 BB ECU then you need a Titania O2 sensor, for the U13 BB ECU its the same as the USDM O2 sensor which is Zirconia.

P.S. The GTi-R O2 sensor is the same one used on U12 BB also.


----------

